

Farse, an iOS Client / Parse.com Service Clone Using Apache Solr and Obj C - kramden
https://github.com/ralph-e-boy/farse

======
kramden
I made this proof of concept clone of Parse.com / iOS sdk client thinking that
I could run Solr on ec2 and not have to deal with parse.com and maybe have
some more flexibility. It runs pretty easily on a mac if you download the solr
client. There is a pdf doc in the repo, I welcome all feedback that anyone has
on it, good or bad. I am particularly interested in whether or not anyone has
thought about creating the same type of thing in other ways and has done so,
or if anyone thinks this is a project worth continuing.

